# Aquarium Tank



## ArronM (8 May 2022)

So I’m wanting to make a Galaxy Rasbora with shrimp tank. Aquascaped using soil (First time)

I’m wanting a carpet but not wanting to use injected C02. What size tank and lighting setup, filter and heater would you advice?  Glass only with a raised light is what I’m after


----------



## seedoubleyou (8 May 2022)

ArronM said:


> So I’m wanting to make a Galaxy Rasbora with shrimp tank. Aquascaped using soil (First time)
> 
> I’m wanting a carpet but not wanting to use injected C02. What size tank and lighting setup, filter and heater would you advice?  Glass only with a raised light is what I’m after


Very difficult question to answer mate as it’s all based on you’re personal finances.

I’d always recommend the largest tank you can afford, but a 60cm tank is a great size to start with and will be fine for a littler shoal of Galaxy Rasbora.


----------



## seedoubleyou (8 May 2022)

If money isn’t an object I’d personally say

Oase Scaperline 60
Chihiros WRGB slim 2
Oase biomaster thermo 350


----------



## Andy Pierce (8 May 2022)

You've got several challenges here, including that any kind of carpet is really going to struggle without injected CO2, and that fish tend to eat shrimp.  The fish/shrimp is the bigger challenge since you can always add CO2 later.  I have amano shrimp peacefully co-existing with rummy nosed tetras and 5/6-banded barbs, but they've grown up together and the amanos are big enough to tear a fish's face off if the fish wanted to try to get fresh.  I tried adding in some smaller neocaridina shrimp and the barbs tore them apart.  Start with the shrimp, then add fish is advice you sometime hear about getting them to peacefully co-exist.


----------



## ArronM (8 May 2022)

seedoubleyou said:


> Very difficult question to answer mate as it’s all based on you’re personal finances.
> 
> I’d always recommend the largest tank you can afford, but a 60cm tank is a great size to start with and will be fine for a littler shoal of Galaxy Rasbora.


Hey thanks for that. I’m more looking into a tank only with internal filter I’m not that advanced yet for aquascaping that’s Somthing I would look into tho for a nice living room set!


----------



## seedoubleyou (8 May 2022)

ArronM said:


> Hey thanks for that. I’m more looking into a tank only with internal filter I’m not that advanced yet for aquascaping that’s Somthing I would look into tho for a nice living room set!


You don’t need to be advanced to have a nice setup mate. I’d argue the oase biomaster is Great for beginners as it has a pre filter which makes maintaining it so much easier.

If your looking for a little tank to dip your toes in, try a few plants keep a few fish, then Perhaps go for an Oase Styline 85.
It comes with an internal  filter, a light and and a cabinet, everting you need to get going.

The beauty of that is, less hassle choosing from the endless products out there, and I’m sure you could add a canister filter later down the line should you wish to upgrade your setup.


----------



## ArronM (8 May 2022)

Andy Pierce said:


> You've got several challenges here, including that any kind of carpet is really going to struggle without injected CO2, and that fish tend to eat shrimp.  The fish/shrimp is the bigger challenge since you can always add CO2 later.  I have amano shrimp peacefully co-existing with rummy nosed tetras and 5/6-banded barbs, but they've grown up together and the amanos are big enough to tear a fish's face off if the fish wanted to try to get fresh.  I tried adding in some smaller neocaridina shrimp and the barbs tore them apart.  Start with the shrimp, then add fish is advice you sometime hear about getting them to peacefully co-exist.


I want to do C02 Injection tbh but it’s a tad confusing for me at the moment… I do want a nice centre piece in the living room with a nice carpet and a few shoals of fish. But it may be to much to handle at the moment…

I don’t know


----------



## ArronM (8 May 2022)

seedoubleyou said:


> You don’t need to be advanced to have a nice setup mate. I’d argue the oase biomaster is Great for beginners as it has a pre filter which makes maintaining it so much easier.
> 
> If your looking for a little tank to dip your toes in, try a few plants keep a few fish, then Perhaps go for an Oase Styline 85.
> It comes with an internal  filter, a light and and a cabinet, everting you need to get going.
> ...


I have a Roma 90L that’s got plants in currently doing a cycle before adding new fish it’s going to be a pea puffer tank. With Java fern, anubius some floating plants etc with a nice bit of red wood and some dragon stone. But I want to step my game up with a nice carpet setup. I’m also wanting to do a nano tank for shrimp.

I get confused of what lights to use for what plants stuff like that I’ve got a lot to learn.


----------



## seedoubleyou (8 May 2022)

ArronM said:


> I have a Roma 90L that’s got plants in currently doing a cycle before adding new fish it’s going to be a pea puffer tank. With Java fern, anubius some floating plants etc with a nice bit of red wood and some dragon stone. But I want to step my game up with a nice carpet setup. I’m also wanting to do a nano tank for shrimp.
> 
> I get confused of what lights to use for what plants stuff like that I’ve got a lot to learn.


Decide what size tank you want then go from there. As I say, it’s all budget dependent.
If it was me. I’d start building a really nice high end setup and using your current setup as “Guinea pig” try different plants in there and see how they fair.
Grow them out and then use them in your new setup.


----------



## seedoubleyou (8 May 2022)

Once you’ve decided on the size tank you want, then buy it, then slowly build up the equipment (unless money isn’t an object) once it’s all collected and you have everything you need then you can get going with it.
Taking the new system slowly will allow you to try some plants out, do more research etc…..
You can then either run two tanks or just run your new tank and sell the old one.


----------



## ArronM (8 May 2022)

seedoubleyou said:


> Decide what size tank you want then go from there. As I say, it’s all budget dependent.
> If it was me. I’d start building a really nice high end setup and using your current setup as “Guinea pig” try different plants in there and see how they fair.
> Grow them out and then use them in your new setup.



Well I’ll be keeping my current tank, and expanding into my fish room that’s being built in the new house. Can’t wait. 

My Roma 90L seems the light is to close to the surface could be wrong tho. But I’ll be keeping that for pea puffers but the plant experiment would be a good idea.

I could have about £800 spare for a nice feature tank for the living room. But it’s the bits and bibs that all adds up isnt it


----------



## seedoubleyou (8 May 2022)

Yeah it certainly adds up fast. Especially when a high end tank will set you back that £800 before you’ve even added anything to it.
That’s said. If you’re not overly fussy and want something that pleases the eye without looking to deeply.
All pond solutions do a cheap optiwhite aquarium. You just need to find a stand and you’re halfway there. 

I don’t know if you watch MD fish tanks on YouTube. I personally think he’s 50/50 doesn’t know what he’s talking about but has a knack for creating cheap aquariums that’s look half decent.

Check his channel out for inspiration.


----------



## Nick potts (8 May 2022)

One of the best things about planted tanks for me is that they can be done without spending too much if you don't want to. You can certainly spend £800 on just some hardscape etc but you really don't have to.

60cm is a good starting point for CPD and shrimp, you could go smaller for shrimp only.

Decide on the size of tank you want and look around, there are lots of companies out there now offering very nice tanks for little money (Wio, waterbox and Strideways aquariums are all very nice), cabinets are usually the most expensive part.

CO2 can sound scary to start with, but once you get started it really is quite easy (well mostly  )


----------



## Garuf (8 May 2022)

Yeah. Good luck. I had a colony of cherry shrimp with galaxies for a few years and they twice caused the colony to collapse through predation needing me to dump in another 100 or so from another tank to get the colony going again. They are a very predatory species and are not really shrimp safe at all in my experience.


----------



## seedoubleyou (8 May 2022)

Garuf said:


> Yeah. Good luck. I had a colony of cherry shrimp with galaxies for a few years and they twice caused the colony to collapse through predation needing me to dump in another 100 or so from another tank to get the colony going again. They are a very predatory species and are not really shrimp safe at all in my experience.


Was this a case of them predating on the shrimp fry, or are they able to predate on larger shrimp too?


----------



## Garuf (8 May 2022)

Up to about 1cm then they could fall victim. Above that size they seemed less vulnerable though I have seen 15mm or so to be attached immediately post molt.


----------



## ArronM (8 May 2022)

Nick potts said:


> One of the best things about planted tanks for me is that they can be done without spending too much if you don't want to. You can certainly spend £800 on just some hardscape etc but you really don't have to.
> 
> 60cm is a good starting point for CPD and shrimp, you could go smaller for shrimp only.
> 
> ...


I like this one for a shrimp only tank,, what’s the light that comes with it is it sufficient enough to actually do it’s job?


----------



## ArronM (8 May 2022)

Garuf said:


> Yeah. Good luck. I had a colony of cherry shrimp with galaxies for a few years and they twice caused the colony to collapse through predation needing me to dump in another 100 or so from another tank to get the colony going again. They are a very predatory species and are not really shrimp safe at all in my experience.


Thanks for this, I’ll keep the shrimp tank species only then.


----------



## seedoubleyou (8 May 2022)

ArronM said:


> Thanks for this, I’ll keep the shrimp tank species only then.


Get a Waterbox cube 10 or 20 then mate. You can buy them with an AI Prime light too (you need the freshwater one, not the reef light).
It’s a powerful little light and will do the job for any plant in that size tank (by any plant that means if you use co2 or not obviously).
It might even come with the return pump too?


----------



## ArronM (8 May 2022)

seedoubleyou said:


> Get a Waterbox cube 10 or 20 then mate. You can buy them with an AI Prime light too (you need the freshwater one, not the reef light).
> It’s a powerful little light and will do the job for any plant in that size tank (by any plant that means if you use co2 or not obviously).
> It might even come with the return pump too?



I’ll take a look, did you see the above link?


----------



## seedoubleyou (8 May 2022)

ArronM said:


> I’ll take a look, did you see the above link?


No mate I can’t see any link?


----------



## ArronM (9 May 2022)

seedoubleyou said:


> No mate I can’t see any link?











						Strideways Sado 36P Aquarium Kit
					

Strideways Sado 36B Aquarium Kit The perfect starter kit for aquascaping. Exceptional quality glass aquarium supplied with base mat, glass lid with




					riverwoodaquatics.co.uk


----------



## seedoubleyou (9 May 2022)

ArronM said:


> Strideways Sado 36P Aquarium Kit
> 
> 
> Strideways Sado 36B Aquarium Kit The perfect starter kit for aquascaping. Exceptional quality glass aquarium supplied with base mat, glass lid with
> ...


That’s a great little package. I’m not sure how well that light will do at growing a full carpet, but it will certainly grow plants.
Nothing gained if you don’t try though.


----------



## ArronM (9 May 2022)

seedoubleyou said:


> That’s a great little package. I’m not sure how well that light will do at growing a full carpet, but it will certainly grow plants.
> Nothing gained if you don’t try though.



Would the light be upgradable?


----------



## seedoubleyou (9 May 2022)

ArronM said:


> Would the light be upgradable?


In terms of replacing it yeah absolutely. I’m only making assumptions though mate so definitely give the light a chance.
On the face of it that seems a very nice little setup and I’d probably go for it myself if I was looking for a setup in that size/price category.


----------



## seedoubleyou (9 May 2022)

If this is all in aid of growing a carpeting plant. Then I think you need to figure out what plant it is you’re looking to grow, I think with the kind of equipment you’re looking at, then dwarf hairgrass would be your limit.
There may be others but I’m no plant expert so someone else might give more options.


----------



## Garuf (9 May 2022)

I have grown a carpet of hc in a 30cm cube with a single Leddy led lamp, lots of nutrients, lots of co2, not a lot of light is a good recipe for a very stable tank provided you’re over the minimum light threshold.


----------



## ArronM (9 May 2022)

Garuf said:


> I have grown a carpet of hc in a 30cm cube with a single Leddy led lamp, lots of nutrients, lots of co2, not a lot of light is a good recipe for a very stable tank provided you’re over the minimum light threshold.



What co2 would you advice? New to this!


----------



## Nick potts (9 May 2022)

ArronM said:


> What co2 would you advice? New to this!



Again it's going to depend on tank size, but a pretty foolproof system would be a CO2Art regulator, CO2 fire extinguisher and a decent diffuser like the twinstar.

I know it can all sound very confusing at first but you'll pick it up very quickly, and feel free to PM me if you need any advice etc


----------



## ArronM (9 May 2022)

Nick potts said:


> Again it's going to depend on tank size, but a pretty foolproof system would be a CO2Art regulator, CO2 fire extinguisher and a decent diffuser like the twinstar.
> 
> I know it can all sound very confusing at first but you'll pick it up very quickly, and feel free to PM me if you need any advice etc



Thanks I appreciate that mate, would one regulator and one bottle only do one tank?


----------



## seedoubleyou (9 May 2022)

ArronM said:


> Thanks I appreciate that mate, would one regulator and one bottle only do one tank?


No. You could run multiple tanks of that.


----------



## ArronM (9 May 2022)

seedoubleyou said:


> No. You could run multiple tanks of that.


Oh right so it’s not actually one rank per bottle etc so it’s not actually as expensive as first thought.


----------



## Nick potts (9 May 2022)

ArronM said:


> Oh right so it’s not actually one rank per bottle etc so it’s not actually as expensive as first thought.



Nope, once you have a decent regulator you can run multiple tanks from it. I was running 2 nano's from one SodaStream bottle using a <*Y splitter*> and 2 needle vales


----------



## seedoubleyou (9 May 2022)

ArronM said:


> Oh right so it’s not actually one rank per bottle etc so it’s not actually as expensive as first thought.


CO2 art do attachments to their regulators and will be able to assist in running two tanks. (Not saying you have to use them) but the option is there, they’re pretty good regulators and you get 15% off for being a forum member.


----------



## Simon Cole (9 May 2022)

40 cm by 30 cm tank - haven't seen it done for the Celestial pearl danio "Galaxy Rasbora" _Danio margaritatus_  before. Possibly depends upon stocking numbers and sexes.
I have no problems in low-tech aquariums growing plants like _Micranthemum var. ‘Monte Carlo’ _over a bit more time. I have carbon dioxide enrichment quite a bit too, but not so much for green colour schemes.
These fish possibly enjoy low flow, so I usually opt for a Skim-1 when I want to achieve this. At £8 how could I refuse, and I have ditched a lot of externals in favour of them. The fish probably want a bit of shade too.
I'm not fussy when it comes to tanks, but I am a converted Fluval T5 (HO) light bar user. @lurcher also has experience mixing tubes. I'm a big fan of the Fluval units. I do visit a few aquascaping shops, and that is how I came to my own preference, but I also appreciate the build quality and longevity. For most tanks, I tend to get something relatively cheap and open-top, I look for solid designer furniture as the stand, and I work to get something less melamine-commercial and a bit more unique.


----------



## seedoubleyou (9 May 2022)

Simon Cole said:


> 40 cm by 30 cm tank - haven't seen it done for the Celestial pearl danio "Galaxy Rasbora" _Danio margaritatus_ before.


I’d imagine there’s plenty of people out there keeping these fish in a tank that size and possible even 30cm cubes, as they’re often categorised as a “nano” species.
Shame because in a larger tank their behaviour is great to watch.


----------



## Garuf (9 May 2022)

seedoubleyou said:


> I’d imagine there’s plenty of people out there keeping these fish in a tank that size and possible even 30cm cubes, as they’re often categorised as a “nano” species.
> Shame because in a larger tank their behaviour is great to watch.


Yeah they’re a bit like kabutai, where there diminutive size isn’t really a guide for the tank size. 45cm having kept and bred them is about the minimum with a 60cm being preferable. 

They’re also fine with higher flows and seem to actively choose higher flow areas to spend the majority of the time. I think the lake inle initial collection has given a slightly tilted perspective on keeping as subsequent collections have found them in harder, clear water with “swift” flow but I guess these could be just anecdotal too.


----------



## Simon Cole (9 May 2022)

seedoubleyou said:


> Shame because in a larger tank their behaviour is great to watch.


Agreed. I think the biggest problem with many Danios is that they get a bit confrontational over personal space when they are looking to breed or when things get a bit more established. But I do not see them as a being affected much in a smaller aquarium; they will try to develop territories and interact as opposed to feeling the need to shoal, which is mostly triggered when larger fish are around or when the aquarium is larger. I haven't really used tanks that small for a few years now, but I would imagine that a breeding pair would be just fine if they had some cover and followed their natural instincts to dart in and out of hiding locations. It would be worth running the idea past a few breeders like Alex from "The Secret History Living in Your Aquarium" when he is next live streaming on YouTube. He usually has a dedicated slot at the start to answer questions and often has a good mix of amateur and professional breeders or enthusiasts offering advice. He has a few smaller aquariums, but possibly nothing quite in that range. Also, if you dig through some of the older journal posts using the terms "CPD", "galaxy" and "celestial" then it should give an insight as to what members have done in the past. I was thinking with flows that smaller aquariums may need a bit more modulation and that filtration media will be a bit tight to pack in, so some floating plants would be a good shout.


----------



## seedoubleyou (9 May 2022)

I’m a huge fan of CPD. I love their behaviour darting in and out if cover and the males sparring out in the open.


----------



## Garuf (10 May 2022)

“If” I were buying a setup from scratch where I anticipate things to go smoothly and to stay in the hobby I would purchase:
A dennerle scapers tank 55l or a 45x30x30. 
I would buy a chihiros slim or twinstar, I forget the range name but the most powerful one. I’d run them at 50% for the first say 4months. 
I’d buy a good quiet filter with circa 700lph something like an eheim experience 250
I’d buy a dual stage regulator (not to be confused with a dual gauge, they’re labelled like that to confuse people). Nothing like end of bottle dump for having a bad time.
An in-line diffuser. Up aqua is good but can squeak, co2art/quanvee are better. 
I’d buy a bag of tropica soil. Others are available but in my part of the world it’s cheapest per litre. 

Plants can be a money pit so pick easier ones up front and look for hobbyists trimmings add the hard stuff once the tank is stable. 

Hardscape can be bought or collected. Don’t stress about it. Don’t hunt for the perfect rug to tie the room together, that’s rare, it’s easier to build the perfect wood or fake a larger stone by jamming two together. Or hide something under plants. Rocks are the foundation so they can be just cobbles. My own rock work is nearly entirely from road works. 

Accessories are another money pit. 
You will need scissors, tweezers/pincettes, a drop checker or a ph tester and a solenoid with a timer. 
The timer is the thing I’d not cheap out on but all the others buy as needed. These days I pretty much use only jbl tools. I started with tropica tweezers and small kitchen scissors. 

Ph tester is one of those real nice things to have if you have the budget and inclination to do a ph profile, the methodology is better than my spray and pray methodology. 
Buy and all in one ferts up front till you have the confidence and stability to move on or if you want to stay that way for convenience. When I started I started with ei salts and it made me hate having to mess about with the salts and scales and ro and urghhhh. But it is cheap. But you have to decide if you value your time. 
Everything else is time, experience and water changes.


----------



## ArronM (10 May 2022)

Garuf said:


> “If” I were buying a setup from scratch where I anticipate things to go smoothly and to stay in the hobby I would purchase:
> A dennerle scapers tank 55l or a 45x30x30.
> I would buy a chihiros slim or twinstar, I forget the range name but the most powerful one. I’d run them at 50% for the first say 4months.
> I’d buy a good quiet filter with circa 700lph something like an eheim experience 250
> ...


Thanks for this information the money soon adds up… 

But I like the way this is going although isn’t they filter to big for the size tank? It won’t be going on top of a cabinet this one it will be on a ledge in the spare room. Slow and steady wins the race buddy.


----------



## Eddie2006 (10 May 2022)

yeah i think it,s worth it to wait a bit and actualy have high tech instead of wanting to scape now and spending all the money on tank and light and filter only to not have the most lush possible tank


----------



## Matt1994 (13 Jun 2022)

Hi everyone
Not sure if I’m allowed to hijack the post and add this (please tell me if I’m not) I just wanted to add in and help out someone hopefully. ArronM not sure if you’ve sorted a tank as of yet?
I have a twin star 600s v2 with inline dimmer surplus to my requirements since upgrading so am
More than happy to let it go at a reasonably cheap price. There’s a couple of small marks on it but feel free to message me on here if your interested at all!!

I know it all adds up haha soon gets very expensive ! On my second setup since joining this amazing forum !
Thanks
Matt


----------

